
How people interpret probability through words - DanBC
https://flowingdata.com/2018/07/06/how-people-interpret-probability-through-words/
======
tompagenet2
See discussion from when this was posted (the original article) three days
before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17457000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17457000)

